# ABAT oil.



## Blacknlow (Sep 30, 2009)

So I have just completed my ABAT build after some... 







problems. I now have a slight oil leak. It is not coming from the oil feed or oil return, I am pretty sure it is the turbo. The turbo seems to be running fine and the leak is not to bad. It seems to only leak once the car gets to operating temperature. 
Right now I am using 10w30 in New England, it has been pretty warm lately. Could this oil be getting to thin and leaking past the seals? Or is it possible that to much oil is the problem? Or is it just that I need a new turbo?

Thanks in advance
Blacknlow.


----------



## Blacknlow (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: ABAT oil. (Blacknlow)*

bump


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

bump


----------

